# Got empty box from Dish



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Last friday I got an empty box from dish not the VIP622 that I was expecting to get. Did anyone else get a empty box?? should I call dish and let them know. Is the empty box to be used to return the 811??


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

It is most likely the box to return your current receiver.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. We have several people reporting empty boxes.
Perhaps some day E* will start doing with 622s what they do with 211s - just send the receiver in a return box. It would save them the cost of sending two boxes.


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

I also got my empty box on Friday. The CSR told me that they would be sending out an empty box to return my current receiver.

Still no 622. The CSR also told me that the 622 would be shipped to my house and not the dealer. I have been hearing some conflicting information about that though. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

subhuman I think that if the installer who does the installation is from Dish then the VIP622 will be on the truck. In the San Francisco bay area Dish owns and operate the compnay that does our install which is out of Oakland Ca


----------



## geno58 (Jan 14, 2006)

James Long said:


> Yep. We have several people reporting empty boxes.
> Perhaps some day E* will start doing with 622s what they do with 211s - just send the receiver in a return box. It would save them the cost of sending two boxes.


James, they are doing the same thing with the 211's. I had one ordered to come to my house, instead received the empty box this last Friday. I Called them on the phone, and they said the reason for the empty box, is the people that have an installation scheduled to install (which I did not) will need the box prepaid ups to send back (in my case) 811. So, while I had the CSR on the phone, he finally agreed to cancel my installation. (which I didn't ask for in the first place) and they would ship it to my home. So, we shall see.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Was your 211 being brought by the installer? That would explain your empty box. 

I suspect that your 211 will come in another returnable box.


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> Last friday I got an empty box from dish not the VIP622 that I was expecting to get. Did anyone else get a empty box?? should I call dish and let them know. Is the empty box to be used to return the 811??


My MT box arrived yesterday with it bottom torn up.
:nono2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The box is not empty...it is filled with fresh Colorado mountain air. 

Enjoy! :sure:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> The box is not empty...it is filled with fresh Colorado mountain air.
> 
> Enjoy! :sure:


Be happy it's not filled with something else fresh from Colorado, and I'm not talking about the sparkling fresh mountain spring water.

John


----------

